# FADE RED MARKS and then some...



## mechelw (Jul 14, 2005)

all u need for those red marks to go away is follow these simple rules.

morning...

1) cleanse with a mild cleanser for sensitive skin. 

she says the concept of oily skin and using oily skin products for acne is wrong! oily skin products are best tolerated by ppl who have oily skin but free from breakouts. anyone who is doing ANY treatment for acne will have sensitive skin. so hypoallergenic and sensitive skin products are the best bet for them! this is because oily skin products strips of all the oils on skin..so the skin counter-reacts by producing more oil and hence more acne. those with breakout free oily skin...mm...the lucky few..r the only ones to tolerate this..P.Acne bacterium..why do u hate some ppl and leave the others alone??? WHY??? &lt;!--emo&amp;:boohoo




&gt;



&lt;!--endemo--&gt;

2) exfoliate 

avoid all scrubs..no matter how mild they claim to be. but how do we exfoliate, do u ask??? oh thats easy...and DIRT CHEAP too!!! 2 WORDS- BAKING SODA!

she says that she has not come across any acne-prone patients who has benefitted from scrubs. it may work for a while in some...lead to initial happiness..yeah, and then lead to final gloom when breakouts appear from everywhere...even the areas where it was break-out free in the beginning! SO NO SCRUBS PPL &lt;!--emo&amp;:naughty



&gt;



&lt;!--endemo--&gt;.use baking soda instead... just make a paste out of baking soda and water...and massage very gently. wash immediately. u have to do this after cleansing. u may be able to extract some ripe or loose blackheads afterward. hey and never try to squeeze a blackhead if its not ready to come out...u will regret it!

3) tone to balance pH 

now that baking soda is basic in nature..something acidic is needed to balance the ph. ANSWER? APPLE CIDER VINEGAR! 

use a 1:8 (vinegar:water) solution first and then gradually increase to 1:1 ..never apply it neat. BALANCED pH = BEAUTIFUL SKIN! wash off after 10 mins. dont leave it on. 

4) apply ur acne cream..i use the Proactiv BP lotion. i use the amt Dan suggests for beginners...( edit: i switched to Neutrogena on-the-spot now). U can use ANY acne cream which suits ur skin. Dont skip this step. 

4) Moisturise with SPF containing moisturiser. I use Cetaphil and it does not break me out. Look for the words sensitive skin, hypoallergenic &amp; non-comedogenic WITH SUN PROTECTION FACTOR when u buy any moisturiser. 

5) And for those who apply make-up, use non-acnegenic products containing titanium dioxide or zinc oxide. they r good for the skin too! 

evening..

6) cleanse ur face ..( use baking soda and acv only once a day..morning or evening as ur preference) 

7) apply a mild protein mask....till date..ive never found a mask that gives as good results as this mask..this is my aesthetician's favourite mask (btw..she has absolutely gorgeous baby-smooth skin and she told me that she had acne in her teens! hard to believe..!)

1 tablespoon of egg-white whipped up + a squeeze of lemon (dont put too much). smooth it over ur face..avoid eye area... wash off in 10 minutes....and look at a NEW REJUVENATED YOU!! &lt;!--emo&amp;



--&gt;



&lt;!--endemo--&gt;

i tried this mask every day for 5 days....its AMAZING...my skin looks so refreshed! And bonus point is that done everyday...this will make the red-spots VANISH!!!

8) Apply ur acne cream before bed.

THATS IT!! JUST 8 STEPS FOR A HUGE BOOST IN YOUR CONFIDENCE!!

i got this from acne.org posted by a girl named delna. this regime is getting rave reviews and their is over 18 pages on the thread by itself! i tried it the other morning and YES they do fade and YES it works so who knows what a month or two would do!



the baking soda and acv together is what does the miracles.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow that's really interesting! Thanks for posting. It sounds like a really great routine. I don't think I have too many red marks anymore. I think all of mine have already faded, maybe I should go double check.


----------



## Nicolet (Jul 14, 2005)

Great info! Thanks for posting it. I think they may be right about the scrub thing. My skin had been clear for about 6 months, when I decided to used St. Helene's Oatmeal scrub. Yikes! I broke out with 3 major zits. They are finally gone..but I have some red marks now. I am interested in trying the Baking Soda as an exfoliant, but I little "chicken" to put egg on my face.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 14, 2005)

great info ,girlie!Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mechelw (Jul 14, 2005)

no problem! i used the baking soda and acv the other morning before i had work at it was great. it gave me an even skin tone and made my makeup last longer/looking fresher while fading the marks. after my 8 1/2 hour work day i was way surprised to see my makeup looking good! i didn't even need a touch up. interestingggg. i did the egg mask twice but i don't really like it. i'll just stick to using the baking soda and acv in the am.


----------



## mechelw (Jul 15, 2005)

i actually substitute the egg white/lemon mask for queen helen's egg yolk mask. it's way smoother and easy to rinse off (unlike the real egg!! ugg) and i like the way my skin looks/feels afterwards better. since it as kaolin in it i'm guessing i shouldn't use it every night tho... too drying maybe? it's hard not to use it alot...


----------



## seshiru (Oct 7, 2005)

-=I wish i knew this regimen few years ago to prevent pimple ASAP. prevention is better than cure. But as they say, nothing is too late..

This is a good thread, and we haved the same beauty regimen which i just followed for 1 week so far

1. Use calamansi (lemon) and water as my facial wash (1:1)

2. Facial mask: honey and calamansi (lemon)

3. Whitening cream to fade my RED pimple marks

4. PANOXYL BENZO PEROXIDE if theres a pimple pop out...

so far soo goodd...

This is my face a week ago

http://laboroflove.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/1.jpg

http://laboroflove.multiply.com/photos/photo/8/3.jpg

Ill update you soon


----------

